
Novelist condemns female culture that revels in humiliating other sex (2001) - znpy
https://www.theguardian.com/uk/2001/aug/14/edinburghfestival2001.edinburghbookfestival2001?CMP
======
sverige
Doris Lessing's age is interesting in this case. She is the same generation as
my mother. The difference in views and attitudes toward men between that
generation, my wife's generation, and my daughter's generation is concerning
enough that I go out of my way to teach my grandson that it's great to be a
man. Hopefully it will be enough to counterbalance the unthinking, automatic,
and pervasive attacks on his masculinity that I have seen him experience at
school and sometimes at home.

~~~
sizzle
Thoughts on
[https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/](https://www.reddit.com/r/TheRedPill/)?

~~~
sverige
I haven't visited reddit for years and don't plan to now, so no thoughts,
sorry.

------
southern_cross
"I was in a class of nine- and 10-year-olds, girls and boys, and this young
woman was telling these kids that the reason for wars was the innately violent
nature of men."

To which I might retort, "Historicaly, what is it about women which makes the
men in their lives want to potentially travel great distances, and then maim,
mutilate, and murder each other rather than, you know, spend more time with
their women back home?"

------
marcus_holmes
it's a pendulum. It needed to swing. It will swing back, and eventually come
to rest in the middle.

------
burntrelish1273
FYI mods/editors: this article is from 2001. Sad she passed away recently.

------
burntrelish1273
Feminism, safe-spaces and microaggressions will be moot when there's no food,
no jobs in ~30 years and billions of people migrate to near the heavily-
fortified scraps of arable land. Instead, most people will have more pressing
worries: not being gang-raped, mugged and extortion rates.

~~~
NTDF9
Basically, only aggressive consumption of limited resources allows society to
be worried about something higher in Maslow's pyramid.

Extinction of those resources will set us back to fight for scraps.

